# The Zipper



## robertwhee (Mar 11, 2005)

I have 4 D* tivo boxes that I would like the zipper installed on but do not feel comfortable doing. Is there anyone in the Phoenix Az area that can do this for me?

Samsung
Hughes dvr2
r-15
hr10-250


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you have 3 dtivo boxes
the r_15 is not a tivo unit
if you aren't comfortable using the zipper, which is as easy as easy gets, you probably don't want hacked tivos.
No offense intended, but a hacked tivo requires management and maintainance.


----------



## robertwhee (Mar 11, 2005)

No offense taken. What kind of management and maintenace?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

knowing what to do when something goes wrong.
making sure log files don't get too full making sure your units are secure on your network, stuff like that.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

If you don't think you could do the zipper. Visit the PTVUpgrade site. You cannot miss with PTVNet. But like Gunny said. You will need to learn some things anyway. 

Hint number one. If you use windows, hyperterminal is your telnet answer.
Hint number two. Download the evaluation copy of SmartFTP
Hint number three. Download the evaluation version of Editpadpro
Hint number four

Read Read Read. Here and at Deal Database. 

Here you will get the general and the helpful pointers to files etc. 

At Deal Database you will get some of the flavor of the man behind the curtain. And the tremendous knowledge of the linux system in general and the TiVo implementation in particular. 

If you have the PTVUpgrade software, you can never mess it up. All you have to do is take out the drive and five minutes later you have completed a nice fresh install. Ready to hack at it again.

Once you have network connectivity you can explore all the folders on the Tivo, try to see if you get the drift of some of the scripts by uploading them to a folder on your computer and reading them in Editpadpro (never open scripts in a windows application if you intend to use them later, windows has a different line end format). 

Find some simple additions to TivoWebPlus like folders or conflict resolution. Install them into the Tivowebplus/modules folder with FTP. Reboot and see what happens. 

You just may get hooked.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Hint number three. Download the evaluation version of Editpadpro


Use Win32Pad. It's free (and supports Unix text files).


----------

